# iMac G3



## DsKoRn (19 Août 2007)

Suite à l'aide d'un déménagement, j'ai obtenu un iMac G3 (je crois) car il n'était pas utilisé.

Je rentre chez moi, content de mon cadeau, je branche, et puis je suis un peu perdu !
Je comprends pas grand chose au Mac ! En même temps, je viens d'un PC donc ...

J'ai enlevé le plus de fichiers personnels possibles afin de faire de la place mais il n'y a pas l'air d'avoir une bonne capacité de stockage.

J'ai des logiciels déjà dessus genre Adobe Photoshop 4, etc

Le Mac tourne sur Mac OS FU-1 8.6 et j'aimerais bien le passer à plus !
J'ai donc essayer d'installer internet dessus mais le lecteur Cd fait un bouquant pas possible et il ne veut pas lancer l'application ...

Que faire ?! Je vous avoue que je suis bien paumé dans le monde de la pomme...


----------



## pascalformac (19 Août 2007)

bonjour
tu viens du monde PC
bienvenu &#224; bord

petites infos
ne cherche pas des OS Mac  sur le net 
&#224; 99&#37; ca ne marche pas
pour installer un OS sur un mac la norme est le support d'install physique
( cd -dvd)

Et par ailleurs il faut le plus souvent mettre &#224; jour le firmware
ca d&#233;pend des machines et des OS


----------



## DsKoRn (20 Août 2007)

Donc, en gros, il faudrait que je rachètes un CD d'installation ?!


----------



## da capo (20 Août 2007)

Commence par essayer de lire un CD standard avant tout pour d&#233;terminer si lecteur est d&#233;fectueux ou non (tu cites un bruit anormal).

Puis j&#232;te un oeil dans le menu pomme pour y trouver le sous menu informations syst&#232;me (ou quelque chose du genre) et revenir nous donner des infos plus pr&#233;cises sur la configuration actuelle de cette machine.

A plus.


----------



## pascalformac (20 Août 2007)

ben le probleme c'est que c'est pas s&#251;r que ca en vaille la peine si comme ca semble etre le cas ce mac  et /ou lecteur semblent en &#233;tat douteux


et j'esp&#232;re que tu as eu les CD d'install d'origine  !

INDISPENSABLES
-
Si c'est non , faire pression sur le donateur qui a oubli&#233; cet aspect essentiel


----------



## lappartien (21 Août 2007)

pour connaître ton mac faire pomme/informations systeme apple.

Pour lancer Inetrnet: Pomme/tableau de bord/internet

tu as voulu installer internet avec quoi?
est-ce que tu as accés au bureau  et donc aux dossiers?


----------



## Pierrou (21 Août 2007)

Je crois que sous OS 8.6 il faut faire menu pomme/ &#224; propos de ce mac pour avoir des informations... Essaie de nous donner la fr&#233;quence du processeur, la RAM, l'espace disque, et le cas &#233;ch&#233;ant, on pourra te dire ce que tu peux installer dessus...
Si ton iMac tourne &#224; plus de 350 mhz, je pense qu'il est largement possible d'installer Panther ( Mac OS 10.3 ) en gonflant la RAM... mais faut voir...


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Août 2007)

Pierrou a dit:


> Je crois que sous OS 8.6 il faut faire menu pomme/ à propos de ce mac pour avoir des informations...



Non, non, je confirme, menu pomme -> Infos système Apple sous 8.6 aussi !


----------



## apenspel (21 Août 2007)

Pierrou a dit:


> Si ton iMac tourne *à plus de 350 mhz*, je pense qu'il est largement possible d'installer Panther ( Mac OS 10.3 ) en gonflant la RAM... mais faut voir...


Dans tous les cas, c'est le plus conseillé des Mac OS X sur un 266 Mhz aussi, d'expérience.


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Août 2007)

apenspel a dit:


> Dans tous les cas, c'est le plus conseill&#233; des Mac OS X sur un 266 Mhz aussi, d'exp&#233;rience.



Ben, c'est le premier vraiment abouti point de vue optimisation du code, et il n'est pas encore aussi charg&#233; que Tiger, donc plus r&#233;actif. Pour les petites config qui le supportent*, c'est la meilleure option.

(*) En gros, tous les Mac &#233;quip&#233;s d'origine en USB, donc pour les G3, tous sauf les beiges et les WallStreet (et bien s&#251;r le PowerBook G3 original qui ne supporte aucune version d'OS X)


----------



## Pierrou (21 Août 2007)

Sans compter que dans le commerce, on doit pouvoir trouver des CD de Panther &#224; des prix plus que raisonnables... et c'est un syst&#232;me qui, malgr&#233; ces trois ou quatre ans d'&#226;ge, est par certains points en avance sur XP voire Vista ( expos&#233;, tout &#231;a... ) 

Je l'utilise sur mon eMac, et mis &#224; part l'absence de Spotlight qui m'est parfois cruelle, je le trouve largement d'actualit&#233;


----------



## pascalformac (22 Août 2007)

bien que ce soit un peu off topic 
Panther est tr&#232;s bien
j'irai m&#234;me jusqu'&#224; le preferer &#224; Tiger pour pas mal de choses; et beaucoup de ceux qui sur  machines anciennes testerent les 2 ,trouvent Panther plus adapt&#233; 
tiger est tr&#232;s gourmand , sur des machines r&#233;centes  ca ne se remarque pas , mais sur les anciennes....


----------



## DsKoRn (24 Août 2007)

Voici les seules infos que j'ai pu trouver :

 - Mémoire cache : 2048 Ko
 - Mémoire virtuelle 997 Mo (dont 65 utilisé par Macintosh HD)
 - Mémoire intégrée 64 Mo
 - Mémoire disponible : 49.9 Mo


----------



## da capo (24 Août 2007)

64 Mo de ram c'est assez pour os 9, pour peu que les applications utilis&#233;es ne soient pas trop gourmandes.

C'est clairement insuffisant pour os X.


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Août 2007)

starmac a dit:


> 64 Mo de ram c'est assez pour os 9, pour peu que les applications utilis&#233;es ne soient pas trop gourmandes.
> 
> C'est clairement insuffisant pour os X.



M&#234;me pour OS 9, c'est limite, avec &#231;a, je me contenterais de Mac OS 8.6 (Un syst&#232;me 9.1 ou 9.2 prend facile 45/50 Mo dans certains cas).



DsKoRn a dit:


> Voici les seules infos que j'ai pu trouver :
> 
> - M&#233;moire cache : 2048 Ko
> - M&#233;moire virtuelle 997 Mo (dont 65 utilis&#233; par Macintosh HD)
> ...



La m&#233;moire virtuelle est beaucoup (&#233;norm&#233;ment, m&#234;me) trop importante, &#231;a doit ramer un max, elle ne doit pas d&#233;passer 150&#37; de la Ram physique (donc 96 Mo dans ton cas), voire le double pour des cas extr&#232;mes.

Pour OS X 10.3, pr&#233;voir au mini 256 Mo, mais 384 ou 512, c'est encore mieux.


----------



## chandy (2 Septembre 2007)

Pierrou a dit:


> Je crois que sous OS 8.6 il faut faire menu pomme/ à propos de ce mac pour avoir des informations... Essaie de nous donner la fréquence du processeur, la RAM, l'espace disque, et le cas échéant, on pourra te dire ce que tu peux installer dessus...
> Si ton iMac tourne à plus de 350 mhz, je pense qu'il est largement possible d'installer Panther ( Mac OS 10.3 ) en gonflant la RAM... mais faut voir...



Question : je vais surement récupérer un vieux iMac G3, à prioris le lecteur est en slot-in donc à prioris au moins 350mhz, du coup ça vaudrait peut être le coup de lui coller un panther histoire d'avoir une petite borne internet sympa. Bref, j'ai recherché un peu dans les annonces sur ebay tout ça... benh c'est chaud de trouver un panther ! Et quand j'en trouves un il est en DVD et je doute fort que le iMac ai un lecteur DVD ! sinon os X jaguar ça donne quoi ??

Deuxième question, vis-à-vis d'un remplacement de lecteur de cd, est-ce que je peux mettre un peu ce que je veux (j'ai un vieux lecteur DVD / graveur cd qui traine), quitte à par exemple ne pas pouvoir graver ou autre ?

Merci è


----------



## divoli (2 Septembre 2007)

De nombreuses applications nécessitent au minimum OS 10.3.9, voire 10.4. Donc avec OS 10.2, tu risques de te retrouver coincer...


----------



## pascalformac (2 Septembre 2007)

je viens de  verifier 
En gros faudrait verifier de quel imacg3 il s'agit

Certains sont lecteurs de DVD (  imac DV)

edit
j'ai eu les 2 OS jaguar et panther
Je dirai que jaguar est une &#233;bauche de Panther.
Si possible choisir Panther plus abouti


----------



## chandy (2 Septembre 2007)

Ah choisir je prendrais panther c'est sur, surtout que si je récupère le petit je vais le gonflerun poil en RAM (au moins 384 en tout cas avec ce que j'ai en stock)

Mais cette histoire de DVD d'installation ça me fait un peu peur, est-ce qu'à partir d'un DVD d'installation je peux créer des cd d'installations ?

Sinon plus alambiqué : j'ai un macbook, est-ce que je peux m'en servir en mode target ? (je ne crois pas qu'on puisse faire un truc style ppc/intel pour une installation ?) C'est à dire faire une image disque du DVD sur le macbook et l'utiliser comme support d'installation pour l'iMac ?

Idem avec un iPod 3G ?


----------



## pascalformac (2 Septembre 2007)

chandy a dit:


> Sinon plus alambiqué : j'ai un macbook, est-ce que je peux m'en servir en mode target ? (je ne crois pas qu'on puisse faire un truc style ppc/intel pour une installation ?) C'est à dire faire une image disque du DVD sur le macbook et l'utiliser comme support d'installation pour l'iMac ?


stop
si tu veux durer sur le forum tu évites ce sujet
( edit de moderation , lock ou ban)

Par ailleurs rappel
Outre les aspects techniques ( va lire les dizaines de fils là dessus , beaucoup de fermés , comme par hasard)
c'est interdit dans la majorité des cas
pont barre


----------



## chandy (2 Septembre 2007)

je crois qu'on s'est mal compris, je veux dire me servir du macbook en mode target comme un esp&#232;ce de lecteur DVD, mais bien sur avec l'original du DVD de panther ! 

J'ai cru comprendre que certains fesait une installation "&#224; distance" mais &#231;a ne marchait que de ppc &#224; ppc ou intel &#224; intel, mais l&#224; je voulais juste savoir si on peut se servir du macbook comme d'un lecteur DVD externe quoi, ou comme image bootable d'un DVD (achet&#233; !)


----------



## pascalformac (2 Septembre 2007)

OK
Autant &#234;tre s&#251;r qu'il n'y avait pas d'ambiguit&#233;

il est parfaitement possible d'utiliser un lecteur externe


----------



## divoli (2 Septembre 2007)

Dans ce cas, sur eBay, v&#233;rifie bien qu'il s'agit d'une version universelle de Panther (CD/DVD) de couleur noire. Et non pas d'une version vendue &#224; l'origine avec un Mac...


----------



## chandy (2 Septembre 2007)

Je viens de choper un panther DVD sur ebay, à prioris il s'agit bien de la version "boite", je verrais bien comment je me démerderais


----------



## pascalformac (2 Septembre 2007)

d&#233;j&#224; pay&#233;? essaye de chopper un panther en CD


----------



## chandy (2 Septembre 2007)

Panther en CD j'en ai pas vu pour l'instant, mais peut &#234;tre que je ne sais pas o&#249; chercher...
Mais en fait je suis tomb&#233; sur un mec sur un forum qui revend un iMac G3 500 avec lecteur DVD &#224; 1 km de chez moi, donc finalement &#231;a se goupille bien :rateau: 

Je vais tester un peu OS9 et on passera sous panther quand j'aurais les DVD

Par contre il n'y aura surement pas les CD d'OS9 (perdus apparement), avec un DVD de panther boite y aura pas de probl&#232;me particulier ? juste &#224; fair eune installation vierge en fait ?

512 mo de ram &#231;a suffit ou 1go apporte vraiment du confort sur ce genre de config ?

PS : d&#233;sol&#233; pour le squat de topic sinon, surtout qu'au final c'est plus une discussion hardware que logiciel ^^


----------



## pascalformac (2 Septembre 2007)

en panther 512 Mo suffisent 
tu peux toujours monter , mais 512mo  en panther  c'est  fluide
teste toi m&#234;me avant d'acheter de la ram , tu en as sans doute pas besoin de suite


 enfin sauf si tu dois absolument faire  du toshop en regardant un film et tapant un textedans 4 tchatts adium en &#233;coutant itunes et regardant 10 fenetres firefox et  avec 40 widgets ( yahoo en panther)  ouverts

mais ca c'est le BA ba de l'utilisation d'un ordi...
ca d&#233;pend des besoins


----------



## chandy (2 Septembre 2007)

ouais nan je pense qu'il va servir de petite borne internet + mail voir msn, peut être un peu de musique à l'occasion mais rien d'exceptionnel. Du coup je vais prendre 2x256mo ce sera moins cher qu'une barette de 512 ^^

Merci pour tout en tout cas !


----------



## divoli (2 Septembre 2007)

R&#233;fl&#233;chi bien aux applications que tu vas installer; certaines demandent (ou demanderont &#224; tr&#232;s court terme pour leur m&#224;j) peut-&#234;tre au minimum 10.4 (m&#234;me si avec 10.3.9, c'est souvent suffisant)...


----------



## chandy (2 Septembre 2007)

Pour ça ça devrait aller, enfin j'ai quand même le macbook, le iMac déjà c'est pour bricoler D ) et puis histoire d'avoir un petit ordi avec safari ou firefox, mail et adium et roulez, peut être installer quelques jeux sous classic (ah monkey island  )


----------



## divoli (2 Septembre 2007)

Panther dispose des "vieilles" versions de Mail et Safari. Idem pour adium qui demande OS  10.4 pour sa dernière version. La prochaine version de Firefox demandera également OS 10.4...

Ce n'est pas forcément bien grave (et tu as ton macbook), mais je le dis à titre d'info.


----------



## claude72 (2 Septembre 2007)

chandy a dit:


> ouais nan je pense qu'il va servir de petite borne internet + mail voir msn, peut être un peu de musique à l'occasion mais rien d'exceptionnel


Avec une barrette 256 Mo ajoutée en plus de la 64 ou 128 d'origine, ça te ferait 320 ou 384 Mo, ça devrait suffire pour l'utilisation que tu décris !


----------



## Invité (2 Septembre 2007)

claude72 a dit:


> Avec une barrette 256 Mo ajoutée en plus de la 64 ou 128 d'origine, ça te ferait 320 ou 384 Mo, ça devrait suffire pour l'utilisation que tu décris !



Je plussoie, j'ai deux iMac's (un 350 et un 400) qui tournent avec Panther avec 576 (pour le 400)  et 640Mo (pour le 350) et ça tourne vraiment bien dans l'utilisation que tu veux en faire.
En revanche pour lire les DivX le 350 (avec un disque en 7200t/m et 8Mo de cache) peine un peu, par moment.


----------



## chandy (3 Septembre 2007)

Bon je viens de récuperer le bazar, 128mo de ram, 30Go de disque dur, lecteur DVD, OS 9.0.4 sauf que j'ai pas encore les cd, l'ancien proprio farfouille partout pour les retrouver  
On m'a dit que c'était un power PC G3 500mhz, à prioris j'ai aucune raison d'en douter mais je voudrais savoir si c'est inscrit quelque part sur la machine (j'ai regardé j'ai rien vu de spécial) ou sous os 9 (dans à propos de ce mac rien, et j'ai fais une recherche avec l'aide mais il me dit uniquement que c'est un G3)
Mais de toute façon dans la semaine il va manger 512mo de ram (si ça marche j'aurais une barette de 128 à vendre si ça interesse quelqu'un ^^) et OS X panther :rateau: 

Premier DVD que je rentre dedans, coincé !!! En fait c'était un DVD maison avec autocollant dessus et apparement il aime pas, bon à savoir 

Bref, c'est rigolo, ça me rappelle ma jeunesse, un pote avait un iMac et on farfouillait dans les CD de SVMac dans les jeux démos et autres "trésors du domaine public"


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Septembre 2007)

Pour conna&#238;tre sa fr&#233;quence proc, va dans le menu "pomme", et tu choisis "infos syst&#232;me Apple". Le proc et sa fr&#233;quence sont affich&#233;s sur la page du premier onglet !


----------



## chandy (3 Septembre 2007)

500mhz nickel  

Y a plus qu'&#224; attendre mon dvd de panther et ma ram 

edit : pour passer de OS 9.0.4 &#224; 9.2.2 je dois acheter quelque chose ou ce sont des updates gratuits ? Si &#231;a marche comme OS X, il faudrait que j'ach&#232;te un OS 9.2 pour faire un upgrade 9.2.2 c'est bien &#231;a ?


----------



## divoli (3 Septembre 2007)

Non, il y a des updates gratuites, successives, à télécharger sur le site d'Apple...


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Septembre 2007)

Pour &#234;tre pr&#233;cis, tu vas devoir t&#233;l&#233;charger trois updates (tous gratuits) successifs :

D'abord la 9.1, puis la 9.2.1, et enfin, la 9.2.2.

Contrairement &#224; OS X ou c'est syst&#233;matiquement le second chiffre qui d&#233;finit la version majeure, sur les anciens Mac OS, c'&#233;tait parfois le premier. Depuis la 7, il y a eu comme version majeures la 7.0 (M&#224;J grat : 7.0.x), la 7.1 (M&#224;J grat : 7.1.x) la 7.5 (M&#224;J grat : 7.5.x) la 7.6 (M&#224;J grat : 7.6.1) la 8 (M&#224;J grat : 8.1) la 8.5 (M&#224;J grat : 8.5.1 et 8.6) et la 9 (M&#224;J grat : 9.0.x, 9.1, 9.2.x)

Sinon, avant de passer &#224; Panther, v&#233;rifie bien que la M&#224;J du firmware en 4.1.9 &#224; &#233;t&#233; faite (elle doit se faire depuis un syst&#232;me 9.1 ou 9.2.x). Tu la t&#233;l&#233;charges et tu la lances, si elle a d&#233;j&#224; &#233;t&#233; faite, le logiciel de mise &#224; jour te le dira, sinon, il la fera en te donnant les instructions n&#233;cessaires.


----------



## chandy (4 Septembre 2007)

c'est ce que j'ai fait hier soir  MAJ 9.1, ensuite maj du firmware. Puis démontage du iMac pour changer le disque dur (les vis de la grille de protecteur.... c'est bien serré !). Maintenant j'attend mon DVD de panther vu que je n'ai pas de cd de OS 9 pour l'instant :hein:


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Septembre 2007)

Fais aussi les M&#224;J 9.2.1 et 9.2.2, &#231;a t'&#233;viteras de risquer de te retrouver avec le fameux probl&#232;me de la table des fichiers incorrecte, qui se manifestait assez souvent en 9.1, beaucoup plus rarement en 9.2 et, &#224; ma connaissance, jamais en 9.2.2.


----------



## chandy (4 Septembre 2007)

Bah je comptais juste installer panther tout seul en fait, éventuellement installer Classic après


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Septembre 2007)

Pourquoi ? Installe directement Panther, et d&#233;signe ton dossier "OS 9" actuel comme environnement "Classic", comme &#231;a, tu gardes le choix, pour les applis "OS 9" de les lancer, soit en mode "Classic", soit en red&#233;marrant ton Mac en natif sous OS 9 !

PAr contre, il est mieux d'&#234;tre en 9.2.2, ou au moins d'avoir le TdB "D&#233;marrage" de la 9.2 install&#233;, faute de quoi, une fois d&#233;marr&#233; sous OS 9, tiu ne pourrais plus s&#233;lectionner OS X (il te faudrait d&#233;marrer touche X enfonc&#233;e, et re-s&#233;lectionner ton syst&#232;me X dans "Pr&#233;f&#233;rences syst&#232;me -> d&#233;marrage" &#224; chaque fois, le TdB "D&#233;marrage" de la 9.1 ne permettant pas de choisir un *syst&#232;me* de d&#233;marrage, mais uniquement un *volume* de d&#233;marrage, au contraire de celui de Mac OS 9.2.x.


----------



## chandy (4 Septembre 2007)

Comme je l'ai dit un peu plus haut, je n'ai pas les CD d'os 9 pour l'instant, et comme j'aimerais changer le disque dur (qui fait un boucan d'enfer et à l'air de pas mal trainer) par un 7200trs/min que j'ai dans un placard, je ne pourrais installer OS 9 que dans le cas hypothétique où l'ancien utilisateur retrouve le cd, ou alors que je trouve un OS 9 utilisable à acheter ou récuperer


----------



## chandy (6 Septembre 2007)

Je laisse un petit message sur le forum depuis mon iMac G3 500 avec firefox et OS X panther 

Le petit tourne pas mal, firefox est un peu lent (ça doit être les onglets) mais pour le reste ça tourne tranquille 

Voilou !


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Septembre 2007)

Console toi en pensant que Firefox n'a, de toute fa&#231;on, pas bati sa r&#233;putation sur sa rapidit&#233;


----------



## Pierrou (6 Septembre 2007)

Ouais, Firefox est toujours plus lent que Safari... sans compter qu'il est beaucoup plus gourmand en RAM, comme le montre cet article --> http://www.configmac.com/actu/article28.html


----------



## chandy (6 Septembre 2007)

Je suis vite revenu à safari, je croyais que safari 1.3 n'avais pas d'onglets, mais en fait j'avais oublié des les activer


----------

